# Mấy bác tư vấn giúp e con tivi cao cấp nên chọn OLED, QLED hay LED ạ?



## hoankikop (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Trong tầm 40-50tr em nên đầu tư con tivi nào thì hợp lý ạ.Ngoài việc trang trí cho phòng khách thêm sang chảnh thì mục đích của em còn dùng để thưởng thức phim Bluray 4K... Hiện tại thì em đang phân vân giữa các dòng TV LED có nhiều hãng bán, dòng QLED thì có Samsung, dòng OLED em thấy có LG, Sony. Mấy bác cho em hỏi so sánh chất lượng hình ảnh của OLED, QLED và LED ạ?


----------



## nhauyen0088 (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Mức giá bác chủ chọn thì theo tôi không con TV nào trong năm 2019 này vượt qua được con LG OLED C9 (giá tại VN tầm 40-42 triệu cho bản 55"). Các tạp chí công nghệ lớn trên thế giới như Digital Trends, Rting, Cnet, Forbes... đều chấm nó hạng nhất. Bác tham khảo link này: vnexpress.net/so-hoa/tv-lg-oled-c9-dung-dau-nhieu-bang-xep-hang-3989492.html


----------



## bear77 (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Sao mà so sánh thế được, chất lượng hình ảnh thì OLED đang làm bá chủ rồi bác, QLED thì cũng chỉ là TV LCD/LED thôi, thua xa OLED nhé. Bác đọc bài so sánh nè: tinhte.vn/threads/su-khac-biet-giua-oled-qled-nano-cell-va-vi-sao-tv-oled-van-o-mot-dang-cap-khac.3004682/


----------



## havuhothinh (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Dòng tv cao cấp thì xác định luôn là OLED . 2 con sáng giá nhất OLED C9 và E9 của LG luôn được các bác chuyên gia bình chọn top đầu khi mua TV trong năm 2019 này.


----------



## boysion (15 Tháng mười một 2019)

havuhothinh đã viết:


> Dòng tv cao cấp thì xác định luôn là OLED . 2 con sáng giá nhất OLED C9 và E9 của LG luôn được các bác chuyên gia bình chọn top đầu khi mua TV trong năm 2019 này.


Có lần dạo quanh STĐM thấy con OLED LG E9 đẹp mê hồn. Có em này ở nhà xem phim 4K chắc phê ghiền luôn, khỏi ra rạp.


----------



## hoankikop (15 Tháng mười một 2019)

bear77 đã viết:


> Sao mà so sánh thế được, chất lượng hình ảnh thì OLED đang làm bá chủ rồi bác, QLED thì cũng chỉ là TV LCD/LED thôi, thua xa OLED nhé. Bác đọc bài so sánh nè: tinhte.vn/threads/su-khac-biet-giua-oled-qled-nano-cell-va-vi-sao-tv-oled-van-o-mot-dang-cap-khac.3004682/


Quyết định đầu tư OLED không phí nhỉ .


----------



## vanh60686 (15 Tháng mười một 2019)

Mua tv Oled thì thớt nên tham khảo. 3 chiếc TV 2019 có chất lượng tốt nhất trên CNET đều là TV LG OLED: 24h.com.vn/cong-nghe-thong-tin/3-tv-co-chat-luong-tot-nhat-tren-cnet-deu-la-tv-lg-oled-c55a1090145.html


----------



## hode1090 (15 Tháng mười một 2019)

Thấy model đáng chọn trong tầm giá của bác chủ là con LG 55C9PTA á 55" giá nó tầm 40 triệu. TV LED thì màu xấu nhất, QLED đẹp hơn LED 1 tí nhưng bản chất vẫn là LED nên thua xa OLED nhé. TV QLED lại bị thể hiện sai màu đỏ và cam nữa, khá khó chịu.


----------



## havuhothinh (15 Tháng mười một 2019)

Nhà ai mà dùng tv OLED LG siêu mỏng không viền sẽ cảm nhận, xem mấy phim kinh dị mà sợ, nhất mấy cú vồ ra tưởng có người chui ra từ tivi.


----------

